# Turbo badge



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I noticed that the Sonic comes with a Turbo badge on the back. I was wondering if it would look good on the back of the Cruze. It would be the only badge on the trunk, since I'm already debadged.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the buick regal has a turbo emblem as well if you want to check that out


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

Where would be the best place to order these from?


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think I like the Regal badge. It would look out of place without the CRUZE next to it. I was thinking maybe putting the Sonic Turbo badge on the very bottom right corner of the trunk lid.

You could probably get it at a local GM dealer parts department.


----------



## longmw (Jun 22, 2011)

Other markets use a 1.4iTi badge. I like my 1.4 intelligent turbo induction badge.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Longmw Where did you get that from?


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Im trying to find placement. Which do you think looks the best?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Put it on the front grille, It looks too small/weird on the back.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Put it on the front grille, It looks too small/weird on the back.


That's what I was thinking. Im just trying to figure out a way to mount it on the grille. Theres not much material to attach it to.


----------



## longmw (Jun 22, 2011)

EcoCruzer: Direct from GM dealer overseas. I have one of them listed on Kijiji for sale.


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

you can also find some random ones on ebay if you look


----------

